# different types of plastisol



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

hey guys so i have been researching different plastisol companies prices and i keep hearing of the terms such as 'opaque' and 'hot split', i didn't realise that there were many type, what's the difference? i also noticed that some companies were quoting different prices for different coloured shirts which confused me further

any help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Go here: Union Ink Company | Screen Printing Inks and click on products. You'll see a list of their inks which you can click on and get a description. Generally opaque just means the ink has a high solid content (you can't see through it). _Hot split_ means you peel the transfer when hot as opposed to _cold peel_, peeling it after it cools off.


----------



## SpotMatrix (Nov 10, 2007)

Printing on whites is easy. One stroke your done. Printing on colours requires more work (flash, opaque ink, multiple passes, white base to make colours pop etc.) hense the different prices


----------

